

Ask HN: Why do large companies still get currency conversion wrong? - Mandatum

I&#x27;ve been browsing Azure&#x27;s pricing and I noticed an HTTPS call to:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;azure.microsoft.com&#x2F;api&#x2F;v1&#x2F;currencies&#x2F;conversion&#x2F;<p>Browsing the returned JSON data it appears to list rates for each currency.<p>USD being:<p><pre><code>     &quot;usd&quot;:{
         &quot;name&quot;:&quot;USD&quot;,
         &quot;locale&quot;:&quot;en-us&quot;,
         &quot;glyph&quot;:&quot;$&quot;,
         &quot;conversion&quot;:1.0,
         &quot;commitmentBase&quot;:{
            &quot;firstTierLow&quot;:500,
            &quot;firstTierHigh&quot;:14999,
            &quot;secondTierLow&quot;:15000,
            &quot;secondTierHigh&quot;:39999,
            &quot;thirdTierLow&quot;:40000
         }
      }
</code></pre>
NZD (New Zealand Dollars) being:<p><pre><code>     &quot;nzd&quot;:{
         &quot;name&quot;:&quot;NZD&quot;,
         &quot;locale&quot;:&quot;en-nz&quot;,
         &quot;glyph&quot;:&quot;$&quot;,
         &quot;conversion&quot;:1.2238,
         &quot;commitmentBase&quot;:{
            &quot;firstTierLow&quot;:650,
            &quot;firstTierHigh&quot;:19199,
            &quot;secondTierLow&quot;:19200,
            &quot;secondTierHigh&quot;:51199,
            &quot;thirdTierLow&quot;:51200
         }
      }
</code></pre>
However looking at Google&#x27;s financial data, based on SIX International, their current rate for USD to NZD is 1.48.. Leading to an almost 20% difference in pricing based on currency.<p>How does this pricing problem still affect commodities like CDN&#x27;s and servers nowadays?
======
MichaelCrawford
have a look at [http://xe.com/](http://xe.com/) I expect they offer an api. I
was always happy with them, also great tech support.

~~~
taberiand
[http://developer.oanda.com/](http://developer.oanda.com/) offer an API that
makes it very easy to retrieve currency rates

